# a few pics



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i took some photos last night of some of my mice. they dont have names yet (except number 6). haha number 1 seems to have a wavy ear. anyone know what could've happened? and it number 7 a chocolate? she was darker when she was under 2 weeks but now she is 3 weeks old and has gotten so light

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

cute *likes the first little mouse the best* xx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

there are 2 more that look exactly like her


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lush  xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute 
I have several that look like 1 & 2. 
My buck that looks like 1 is a unmarked brindle


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya my 1 and 2 are unmarked brindles too


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww I love 5 and 8! x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Number 7 is a cutie!!


----------

